# Drum Brake Help



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

My Uncle and I are going to continue on the restoration of our 70 Chevelle SS all Matching Numbers. The next step in our process is the drum brake assembly. The only problem is neither of us have assembled drum brakes before. Does anyone know of a good site that explains how exactly to go about doing this? All the articles I have found just show how to replace them, not how to assemble them from scratch. 

Thanx Guys


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Buy this for your application, bolt it onto your axle tubes and get the brake lines while your at it....best place for any brake parts and tubing.....

GM Rear Drum Brakes

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well we already have the drum brakes and they came un-assembled. We basically need something that can show us how to put them together on the bare axel. We were going to convert it to disc brakes, but the goal is everything is going to be matching numbers.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

This will get you pretty close, the springs and wire parts may be different but you get the idea. I believe that both shoe springs will attach to that center post up at the top.

Drum brake assembly Photo Gallery by R Slaughter at pbase.com


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

hmm. numbers matching include brake drums and build sheet. Any chilton, motor or factory manual shows drum brake setup in detail.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Shorter pad toward the front of the car longer to the back.

Look at the material on these pad you will see one has more then the other









Then there are the adjusters they need to roll down looking at them from the brake drum side. So one side has standard thread in the adjuster and the other side has reverse moving threads. 










Check this site out it is very similar to what you will do.

How To Replace GM Truck Rear Brake Shoes, GMC Yukon, Chevy Tahoe, Suburban, C/K Pickup With Rear Drums


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That pic is really good. Make sure you put some white Lithium grease on the contact points and in the adjuster wheel and threads. Some of us can do drums with our eyes closed.. Find one of those guys and let him check out your work to save yourself some woes.. :cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Every car I get need tires, brakes, and suspension. I like GM drums way better then Ford. Well I guess really anything GM over Ford. I have owned a few ford tho.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

make sure you punch out the knockout on the backing plate if it is still there, so you can adjust the brakes and put in the rubber plug once you are done adjusting.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Last night we started the install, and it was a lot easier than we thought. It can look very scary with all those springs and pins when you first look at them. We started the assembly and noticed that there was no Parking Brake Lever. Looked everywhere and it was no where to be found. Checked GroundUp magazine, and it wasn't in the kit nor in the magazine. Can not even find it online. We have no idea why it did not come with the kit, or where to get one.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

lever on rear lining is not a replacement part on drum brake assembly, same with the pivot bolt on the top where the springs attach. Usually a swap over part from original setup. have to get a used one off another car. PM me with offer if you can't find any.


----------

